# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ   ΦΟΡΗΤΟΥ  ΤΑΧΥΣΦΙΧΤΗΡΑ

## mariost

Μία  εύκολη κατασκευή   ενός  εργαλείου  που   αντικαθιστά μία  μικρή  μόρσα   για  εργασίες   κοψίματος ή κολλήματος   μεταλλικών και ξύλινων κατασκευών   μακριά από το εργαστήριο.  Δεν  λερώνουμε πλέον με το παραμικρό τον  χώρο μας  από την σκόνη και τα γρέζια  του   τροχού  ή τα πριονίδια. Δεν αναπνέουμε τις βλαβερές  αναθυμιάσεις    στον  κλειστό  χώρο  από  την  ηλεκτροκόλληση.  Μία  ελαφριά  και  γερή  κατασκευή  που  η  βάση  της  με  δύο  μικρούς σφιχτήρες στερεώνεται εύκολα  σε  ένα φορητό    ή  μη τραπεζάκι  σε  οποιονδήποτε χώρο εργασίας  μακριά από το εργαστήριο  αντικαθιστώντας  την  δύσκολα μεταφερόμενη  μόρσα μας. Δοκιμάστε  να το φτιάξετε ,  δεν  θα  το μετανοιώσετε.  ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ  ΝΑ  ΔΕΙΤΕ  ΤΗΝ  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ  ΚΑΙ  ΤΗΝ  ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ  ΕΔΩ:
https://youtu.be/6OXwjD6D69E

----------

